# GTA San Andreas: freezes



## jo9100 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi there!

I'm having a small problem in GTA San Andreas:

* Mouse sometimes goes unresponsive, and can or can not be reactivated by pausing and depausing
* When switching screens ( game -> pause , game -> save , save -> game, pause -> game ), the game freezes into black

I don't know if it's related, but if it can help you:
* When watching a video in full screen, the video sometimes rolls back to normal size without any input.

Computer:
Vista Ultimate, Pentium D 945 @ 3.77 GHz, 2.5 GB RAM, GeForce 7600GT, DirectX 10, Logitech MX Revolution mouse, Creative USB SoundBlaster sound card

Thanks!!


----------



## jo9100 (Mar 26, 2007)

Also, un-overclocking didn't make any changes


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Well, heres another Vista machine with a Win XP game... 
Some have no trouble with games, while others can't get games to work at any cost. 

Just be sure your drivers are up to date and you have defragmented your hard drive.
That's as far as my suggestions can go as I have never tried Vista and kinda fear doing so.
It does sound video related though.


----------



## robohawk (Jun 29, 2008)

i see you have 2.5 gb ram thismay not apply but if your ram sticks are un equal like two 1 gb and two 256 mb your machine will only run the lowest matching sticks taking you down to 512 mb not 2.5gb if you have i 2bg and 1 512mb your only running 1/2 gb ram so make sure all sticks are even and if there is more than one installed make sure board bios are configured to dual channel.The card is a little outdated also try to ateast upgrade to geforce 8500 or 8600 recommended.85 is cheap and you can get lowest settings for most games.your gmae also should be set on lowest settings and make sure bacround tasks are limted as well which you can configure by going to start in the search type sys and choose system configuration.go in there and do not allow anything to start up that is not necessary.also if your playing behind a firewall this will eat up your process speed so its not recomended to allow the fire wall to start with windows if your not going to be accessing the internet.stopping the processes before they start will not affect most processes they will start when you need them to suach as google update will start when you access the internet


----------

